# England for Crufts Dog Show March 2009



## mlpmd56 (Jul 24, 2008)

I will be going to England in March to attend the Crufts Dog Show.  I will only be watching for 2 days, though, and I am looking for advice for the other 5 or 6 days I will be there.   I will want to see some plays, and I would love to see the Crown Jewels and the Changing of the Guard.  I will be in Birmingham for the show.  I understand transportation with trains, etc. is good, and I won't plan to get a car.  I would also like to see Avon and Bath.  I also love to EAT, and really enjoy ethnic food such as Indian or Thai.  I am a middle aged woman who has traveled extensively in the US by herself (husband is staying home to watch our dogs!)  I do not like history at all, and hate guided tours.   Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  Tuggers are the best, thanks in advance!


----------



## silvib (Jul 24, 2008)

Some clients of mine in FL have just been to England and Norway for the first time and her comments about the time spent in London, were that they enjoyed the theater more than NYC, so much that they plan to return next year.  You'll have no problem in finding ethnic foods, particularly Indian - it's really big in the U.K.  I'm sure someone else will be responding with more details in answer to your questions.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 25, 2008)

If you're in Birmingham for a couple of days and like Indian food you might just have struck gold.  There is an area in Birmingham known as the Balti Triangle for the number of Indian restaurants.  Do a Google search on the term and you will find loads of information.
I'm afraid I know no more than that as I don't live near the city and I'm not a big fan of Indian food either.
Hope this helps all the same.


----------

